# Any hospital to take Gut microbiota test?



## amazon7 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dear all,

I am heard that IBS is connected to Gut microbiota in our gut.
Any hospital to take Gut microbiota test?

I am in Singapore. If you k,ow anywhere pls kindly advise me. Thanks.


----------

